# White fuzzy ball in tank?



## moonbubble (Oct 12, 2012)

This is odd.....

Okay, today I noticed a white fuzzy ball sticking to part of my filter. 

I have a betta in a 10 gallon tank with a few live plants, and a couple fake ones. 










What is it?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Odd.. looks like it could be fungus growing on a piece of gravel, or slime mold on gravel.. whatever it is, remove it and make sure there isn't any anywhere else.. vacuum the substrate real good.


----------



## moonbubble (Oct 12, 2012)

!! 

I think I just saw two more on the other side(of the filter)... Or maybe they were there before and I didn't notice. Going to remove them of course


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks to me like a piece of old food with algae on it.
I get it a lot in my tanks if I miss a couple pieces after feedings here and there


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

Fungus on rotting food, very common. But also a sign you put too much food in. Everything should be gone in 2 minutes, if anything is left after that ... cut back how much you feed.


----------

